# Keep Left on Motorways! - Petition



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

A good petition, I think 
http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/Keep-left-signs/


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Signed it, great petition.

Will get the other half to sign as she gets more pissed off by listening to me on my soap box about people not knowing how to drive on a motorway


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I have signed it as this is a pet hate of mine,

BUT

There are far too many signs being erected on out roads these days so if the Govt. go ahead with this scheme they should incorporate them into existing sineage on the roads.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Its a pity the signs cant be used to flash up the cars reg and warn them to move over,guess im living in hope. 
Signed. :!:


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

Great petition.
As well as the TT, I also drive a huge old transit (N reg) that at a push does no more than 75mph and really struggles up Wrotham hill in Kent.

The number of people that I have to slow down for on the flat or move to outside lane to get past with the result that I then clog that up as I am not fast enough is amazing. Obviously I could undertake but that is illegal so I don't :roll:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

Archersam said:


> Great petition.
> As well as the TT, I also drive a huge old transit (N reg) that at a push does no more than 75mph and really struggles up Wrotham hill in Kent.
> 
> The number of people that I have to slow down for on the flat or move to outside lane to get past with the result that I then clog that up as I am not fast enough is amazing. Obviously I could undertake but that is illegal so I don't :roll:


ye so is 75MPH :lol:


----------



## VTTC (Mar 2, 2006)

Signed up.

It drives me nuts the amount of people on our roads that obviously don't have the sense they were born with!


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

There are too many signs around already - we don`t need any more.

What would make good sense is for legislation to be passed which would allow overtaking on the left and right, as can be done in America and Australia. I`ve driven in both countries and never seen any problems caused by doing just that. The traffic would then flow much more freely without having to constantly change lanes.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VTTC said:


> Signed up.
> 
> It drives me nuts the amount of people on our roads that obviously don't have the sense they were born with!


What makes you think they were born with any at all :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Look the reason people travel in the middle lane apart from over taking is very simple. They dont trust their own driving ability. Driving in the middle lane gives them a greater margin of error to wonder from side to side or if fallling asleep at the wheel etc etc. These numptys are not competent enough to drive on a motor way and dont give a f**k for anybody else using the motor way no matter what speed they are doing. "you can pass me on the outside lane so whats the problem" :evil:


----------



## VTTC (Mar 2, 2006)

Maybe it is because they 'drove on the right' in their country and they're damned if they will change just because they are in England!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree largely with Les. 
Its almost always down to the driver lacking confidence.
I travel on the motorway most days, and to be honest i really dont see a big problem with this sort of thing. This petition is a complete waste of time, if you think the government will change the status quo your mad. There interested in revenue. 
BOTTOM LINE.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Like all of us, I don't like people who sit in the middle lane, never moving over. But equally, if you really think about it, the consequences of everyone diving in and out of the 'slow' lane for the whole of a motorway journey are dangerous and repetitive. I don't back it.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I think a "Ban HGVs" during peak hours petition is what is really needed. I used to commute 150 miles a day up and down the M4, and every single day at least 1 poor bugger ended up side-swiped by a left hooker HGV that didnt see the car in its blind spot.

What is worse, is when HGVs decide to overtake each other? they hold up 2 of the 3 lanes at 60mph?!?

It never used to bother me before, but I now refuse to drive in any other lane other than the fast lane to avoid these damn things. After spinning twice on the M25, in rush hour, after owning my TT for only 2 weeks, all because of a dozey left hooker HGV. Facing oncoming traffic twice for a split scond on the M25 was the most scariest thing I have ever done. Luckily there was a lot of space around me so nobody else got hurt or damaged.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Signed


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

ttsteve said:


> Like all of us, I don't like people who sit in the middle lane, never moving over.  But equally, if you really think about it, the consequences of everyone diving in and out of the 'slow' lane for the whole of a motorway journey are dangerous and repetitive. I don't back it.


Agree with this point to some extent. I would like to see the stats on what causes the most motorway accidents (apart from nobheads...obviously), but changing lanes has got to be one of the most hazardous parts of the journey. I am all for keeping left (as I am a daily m'way user) but if people are changing lanes every 10 seconds then it becomes pointless.
I personally think you have three types of motorway driver (categorised by speed)
1. I will not exceed 70 mph - and will nominally go 65 just to be a twat
2. I will happily drive between 70 and 90 but will not normally risk anything higher.
3. I am considerably more important than you fuckwits and I will go as fast as I bloody well like.

I think its the types of personality rather than the lack of signs that makes motorway driving a pain in the arse


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=106484&highlight=

This was a thread I posted in the flame room (my new home at the moment!)

It cheeses me off how some people drive like Mr Magoo!


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## Blu-iTT (Dec 2, 2006)

Signed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about an Audi only lane with a minimum speed limit of 100? just as much chance of happening. :?


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Signed !
Changing lanes every 10 seconds ? Just means you're not looking far enough ahead.
I'm all for more lane changes though as it helps keep the driver more alert.
And the whole point of this is to reduce congestion, not make driving any harder or easier.

Now, what do people think about DOGs (Digital On Screen Graphics) You know, those irritating logos plastered all over the picture on digital TV (Five, Dave, ITV2+1 etc). CAN'T STAND THEM (shall I start a petition ?)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Signed.

I travel on the four lane section of the M25 most days and lane one is normally almost empty, lane two is the new 'slow' lane, lane three is where most people seem to stay and lane four is nose to tail with people who, even if they wanted to move back to the left, can't because there are barely any gaps. :roll: It's not surprising that undertaking is on the increase.

Just as an aside - a few weeks ago I passed a Police Transit which was in lane two (of four) despite there being absolutely nothing in lane one for several hundred yards. The next day I passed a Panda car doing exactly the same thing. Both vehicles were being driven by uniformed Police women with uniformed male passengers! Good example to set - not!!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Archersam
> TT Forum Member
> 
> Obviously I could undertake but that is illegal so I don't


So what is the Act and Section for the offence of 'undertaking'?


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Matt B said:


> I am considerably more important than you fuckwits and I will go as fast as I bloody well like.


You mean you've seen me drive? 8)

Petition signed.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Guy said:


> > Archersam
> > TT Forum Member
> >
> > Obviously I could undertake but that is illegal so I don't
> ...


Road Traffic Act 1988. Section 3.

Driving Without Due Care

Careless, and inconsiderate, driving.
â€˜if a person drives a mechanically propelled vehicle on a road or other public place without due care and attention, or without reasonable consideration for other persons using the road or place, he is guilty of an offenceâ€™

(Road Traffic Act 1988 s3.)

The offence is therefore based upon the standard of the defendants driving. The test applied by the court is has the defendantâ€™s standard of driving departed from that of a reasonable, competent and prudent driver in all the circumstances of the case. The prosecutor must prove this beyond reasonable doubt. In short the prosecution need to prove the defendant was at fault.

The offence carries a fine and discretionary disqualification or between 3 and 9 mandatory penalty points.

BTW Not signed. Govt are really not interested in the motorists view, unless it is likley to have an adverse affect on their reveonues.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

But it is legal to undertake in a few circumstances. What's not legal is to swithc lanes to undertake and then move back out into the lane you were originally in.

One way streets, on motorways when the traffic is moving slowly enough that the lane you're in happens to mave more quickly than the lane to your right. I think there's another one or two examples, but I can't think of them off hand.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> But it is legal to undertake in a few circumstances. What's not legal is to swithc lanes to undertake and then move back out into the lane you were originally in.
> 
> One way streets, on motorways when the traffic is moving slowly enough that the lane you're in happens to mave more quickly than the lane to your right. I think there's another one or two examples, but I can't think of them off hand.


Agreed - Highway Code is quite specific about passing on left in steady movnig streams of traffic at busy times. It is also claer about staying in lane in these conditions. So as such it is not undertaking if you are staying in lane - you are merely flowing.

I think the cops can easily differentiate.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice to see some of these signs in practice seen on M1 and M40 in the last few weeks:

"Don't hog the middle lane"

"please keep left unless overtaking"

Shame the people it was aimed at ignored it completely though! :roll:

One day may be.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ooooo goody. Another on line petition. This one aimed at a PM who doesn't even possess a driving license.

You may as well concern yourselves with: whom is going to keep the nature table tidy; who is going to look after the guinea pigs during the hols; and who is going to be milk monitor next term. :lol:

How about a petition about war and famine? I mean it's sooo wrong and unfair. :idea:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

signed!

I think that this issue must be addressed in the driving test. (as with fog lights)


----------

